# Classical music is timeless, if you like ancient lore to 20 century i explain further



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here the person that i am open minded to good taste and good tast is timeless, right now listening to Chants Gregorien you could says it's narly, in a rustic old analoguee way of 1953,, these heavy LP folk state of the art, it'S like im in this Abbaye of you know what i mean, same goes whit Gesualdo 1952 randolp singer's or what about my Palestrina Lp on lyricord 1951 sliver blue sleeve... you get the picture.

But there is more , since classical music not just ancient lore , but many flavor , exotic perfume, modernism, avant garde of 20 century and ect..

My point is behing opeen minded is aa good thing... when music is worthy to your taste, that the point of music, thus said and thus mean you can have a confort zone in music , i have a soft spot for ancient lore , but take for granted futurism movement of Russia is very very interresting(please hail my neologism now).

I would like to point out thank and salute people that open up my mind as i were narrow minded, now i love old rock , blues and jazz even more than before you exemded my horizons in music spectrum as an audiophile, music lover , so im thankfull.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

It could be that, like the saying about travel, music broadens the mind. More experiences are like a kind of natural learning. I think that inevitably you get a sense of connections between seemingly different things.

When returning to classical after a long hiatus, I cast my net wide in listening and also reading. Now I’m not so focussed on new experiences in music, and have more or less reached saturation point. I’m just honing in what I like, also continue to read as much as time allows.

I think though that variety in listening doesn’t necessarily equate to being open minded. It’s more about attitude. There is a line attributed to Aristotle that expresses this very well: “it is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it.” 

In light of that, I’ve enjoyed participating in your threads, deprofundis. I’ve felt that I’m simply part of a conversation, free to join in, participate and connect. It’s close to a real conversation about music, and that demonstrates open mindedness in the most practical way. That can be very rare on the net, including at times on this forum.


----------

